# White clouds in freezer



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't expect this to be good news as 2017 has been bad yr for expensive repairs. 

Fridge is a 2008 Whirlpool that came with house.

If I overfill freezer, (block fan unit) the condenser line freezes an water floods fridge area. No problem. I couldn't find the line opening so just unplugged it for 2 days. The line thaws, drains and its fine. I only keep minimum foie in freezer. I also keep a couple of gallon jugs full of ice as that helps energy wise to hold the cold.

Now past few days there is often a loud bang noise coming from it. No big deal.

This evening I opened freezer an couldn't see inside. Thick white clouds came pouring out. The only thing I could read about was ammonia running out.

Has anyone ever seen their freezer fill with white clouds? I put a themometor in a few min ago an its 0°. Rechecked an the clouds are gone. No, there was no odor.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Is the setting on the freezer set on the max? I'd like to know what happened to Whirlpool lately. Maybe it's one of those, 'they don't make them like they used to' things.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Temp is set a middle.

If I need a repairman I'll have to wait till Tuesday. I try not to keep too much in it since its old. 

opened it several times since the white cloud episode an it seems normal for now.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Check out the cost of a replacement so you can compare it with the cost of repair.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Thats a smart idea.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I suspect that the automatic defrost timer is failing, or has already failed.

Is there ever a buildup of frost similar to the units of the 50's, 60's?




ED


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

FYI, there is no ammonia in your refrigerator. that was phased out years and years ago so don't worry about that. 

Sounds like a defrost timer problem. I think the white mist you see is when the heater is on melting the ice in the evaporator coil. 

It definitely sounds like a defrost problem. Are you sure the fan is turning and are the coils blocked with ice? Stop blocking the airflow at the fan.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, no. No frost.

Coldiron, how do I tell if coils are blocked with ice or fan is turning?

Whats average lifespan of refrigerators?

I'll get a price on timers then decide if its worth the money. 

Bummer


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Depending on the quality of the brand, they can last over 20 years easily.

Whirlpool used to be a very good brand, but I don't know about their more recent units.

You said that this was a 2008, that is ten years , so I would think that a couple hundred $ for repairs is much better than a couple thousand $ for new unit.

I recently was looking ( not seriously) at new refrigerators, and was shocked by the prices.


You might be able to test if the fan is operating by, using a tissue, to see if it is being pulled toward the fan grill.

Or if your hearing is good you might be able to hear it.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed, thanks. Its running so I put my fingers on the fan in back an can easily feel air blowing. I'll still get an estimate on the phone so I know what to expect.

This was a big help.

We have a scratch an dent place so I'll price new ones there just in case.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

New ones aren’t too bad if you don’t have to have a big one. 


https://www.bestbuy.com/site/frigid...er-refrigerator-white/5838302.p?skuId=5838302


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

If you unplugged it for two days then plugged it in and it worked for a few days after plugging it in that means it's freezing up the coil. When you unplug it it defrosts by itself. Sounds like a defrost problem .


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Coldiron, it was funny. I happened to be in the kitchen the 2nd day when all of a sudden there was a loud splattering noise like someone going to the bathroom when it thawed an drained completely. I blotted the water up, that pooled in the fridge an plugged it back in.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Question, after you plugged it back in it got cold ? Right. If it did it's a minor defrost problem. Defrost timer, defrost termination thermostat, defrost heaters.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes. It got cold fast. 

Thank you


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Probably should be repaired. Especially if it's one of the things I mentioned. Try to find a reputable repair Company near you. If it's getting cold that fast it has to be minor.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

JohnFalls44 said:


> I agree with this. most likely the defroster.



" Not the defroster. The defrost timer".


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

The defrost timer is easy to replace yourself.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

I don’t know if this is the right one or the best price but it gives you an idea. 


https://www.amazon.com/Whirlpool-W10822278-Refrigerator-Defrost-Timer/dp/B01AJL9EHO


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wouldn't it be amazing if I could install this myself. This timer had good reviews. 

What do I have to lose? I think after the holidays n things slow down we'll try this. We, as in daughter an me. Shes getting really good at electrical work.



My ceiling fan that the chain fell out of, she got a new chain part for $4 and fixed it.


----------



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Startingover said:


> Wouldn't it be amazing if I could install this myself. This timer had good reviews.
> 
> What do I have to lose? I think after the holidays n things slow down we'll try this. We, as in daughter an me. Shes getting really good at electrical work.
> 
> ...



Snap a picture of the label in the fridge so we can find you the right part.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I'll get a photo in next few days when I go home.

We wonder if we take back off how deep into the fridge the timer is. Is it easy to reach? I'll look at some Utubes.



Discovered I can watch Utube on the TV.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Repair clinic.com has some videos as well.

here is one from parts select. go to website and type in your model number.


----------

